# major health scare.. still waiting for test results



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

for those that know me here. march of 2010 i started having severe bursitis in my right knee.. the knee cap swelled up, and was that way for a period of 5 months.. i had it looked at by doctors in a walk in clinic... and emerge on seperate occasions.. they said it was nothing more than mild bursitis and will go away in a week or so with use of a heavy duty anti-inflammatory.. didnt work... then went to my family doctor in the summer, when she saw how bad it was inflamed and how long it had been she sent me to orthopedics... they drained the knee in july of 2010.. it filled back up 3 weeks later.. drained in october.. filled up 2 days later.. then drained in november.. only to fill up two days later once again.. twice they found traces of staph infection which they put me on antibiotics for.. after the doc drained my knee for the third time he pretty much stated nothing else to do but surgery so they removed the pre-patellar bursa.. two months off work.. back to work on light duty for a month then full swing...

anyhow. friday morning i woke up to find my surgery knee swollen again and coulnt bend it and severe pain.. went to the emerge yesterday. the doc looked at my knee and said with my record of knee issues.. there is a 30% chance this coiuld be necrofascitis.. he took a cell sample and has me on antibiotics to maybe kill off any bacteria thats in there.. spent the 2 1/2 days lying around keeping the leg up and immobile to rest it and my nerves are shot. i have a friend that had necro but they caught it extremely early... he had to get some tissue removed from his ankle but is fine now.. 

my nerves are shot, and have to take time off work yet again to rest the leg plus find out what the test results are

heres a pic of my knee yesterday .. and my knee from before i had surgery plus during.. 15 months ago


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

That sucks, those of us who want to work have health issues and those healthy young people want the easy way out in life.

Hope you recover from this


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Blech and ouch. Man, hope that gets better..soon.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

tell me about it.. im 31 and been dealing with knee issues at work for 3 years now. originally had knee problems back in 1997 playing volleyball. i had oscar schlazengers disease (jumers knee) when the knee become inflamed that it wont bend.. i was playing year round triple A indoor both for high school and club, plus on the provincial team and on a beach circuit.. come late 97 i was on the recruiting list for dalhousie university then all of a sudden lost over 12" off my vertical and 1/3 my lateral speed.. got nixed from the list


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Man I hope you get better quick. 

Did that paper clipping say midget volleyball?


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Just don't die here...Don't drink.:whistling


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Kirk, I really hope that everything is OK. I remember you talking about this awhile back, that has to have you a little concerned about your future in construction. Keep it healthy.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i know kent... what bothers me a little also now is i turned down a high paying position at the university which i did last year... didnt take it becasue i was bored outta my mind last year.

still baffles me as to what happened to cause it to swell up


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Take care Kirk, I wish you well.
I'm no stranger to knee problems, I have had my left knee operated on 5 times with cartiledge implants. I was on crutches forever.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Years ago a friend of mine, he was 17 at the time, got an infection in the joint of his knee. First thing the doctor asked was, "Are you sexually active?" Evidently some of the veneral diseases can find a comfortable place to reside in a joint; probably more likely if it's been injured. 

No offense to you but in the interest of finding an answer I wonder if this could be a localized gonorhea or clamidiya infection?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> there is a 30% chance this coiuld be necrofascitis..


Never heard of it, nor have any of the online medical dictionaries. But I knew "necro" couldn't be good.

http://www.gov.mb.ca/health/publichealth/cdc/fs/necro_fasciitis.pdf

Yikes! Take care of yourself, man.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Metro M & L said:


> Years ago a friend of mine, he was 17 at the time, got an infection in the joint of his knee. First thing the doctor asked was, "Are you sexually active?" Evidently some of the veneral diseases can find a comfortable place to reside in a joint; probably more likely if it's been injured.
> 
> No offense to you but in the interest of finding an answer I wonder if this could be a localized gonorhea or clamidiya infection?


Holy **** I better start washing my hands more. :laughing:

That knee looks disgusting, next time take a video when they slice that thing open. 

What is necrofascitis and is it serious?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the midget volleyball thing... not midgets.. thats the age group 14-15, then was juvinile 16-17. back then we finished in teh top 4 in the province two years running in AAA high school division.. our club squads pretty much went untouched at provincials for like 15 years.. the only teams that could beat us were the next age level up or college squads we would play against for competition. i went to 1 national, missed another do to the flue.. 2 other years we qualified but couldnt afford the trip out west

as for the std thing.. unfortunately not a chance in hell.. havent tossed it around in a while.. too busy with work to bother chasing any tail.

necro is flesh eating disease.. as for what i have sounds more like cellulitis which can turn into something much worse.. so im happy i got on this much quicker than letting it go for months like in 2010... 

after 2 1/2 days of laying around the swelling seems to be down and the redness isnt as bad. more range of motion in the leg also. taking tommorrow off and maybe tuesday if im not at 100%


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I found something on it it and it did not read good. 

I would get a couple more opinions. 

I wish you the best man. I know it is hard to keep a positive attitude but I think that is a very powerful medicine.

We will be rooting for ya!!


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> tell me about it.. im 31 and been dealing with knee issues at work for 3 years now. originally had knee problems back in 1997 playing volleyball. i had oscar schlazengers disease (jumers knee) when the knee become inflamed that it wont bend.. i was playing year round triple A indoor both for high school and club, plus on the provincial team and on a beach circuit.. come late 97 i was on the recruiting list for dalhousie university then all of a sudden lost over 12" off my vertical and 1/3 my lateral speed.. got nixed from the list


They always make out like sports are good for you and I always thought so.

because of Soccer and other sports I did in my younger days I have so many health problems, including the knees and lower back of a 70 year-old.

*Sports are not good for you unless you only play them casually*

The exception being if you have a professional trainer/sports physio person (which nobody does unless they or their bodies make it to a professional level)

I was on 4 soccer teams including the New Brunswick Team & Canada Games Team plus I was serious about Kung Fu & Kickboxing + Snowboarding & Skateboarding.

I had to quit soccer when my knees would swell so bad I couldn't walk for 3 days in a row after a day of playing hard. I had/have patella formela syndrome (no, I don't know how to spell it) + I'm sure lots of other things.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Dang Kirk, That sucks.:sad:
I'm hoping for nothing but the best for you man. :thumbup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i think its good now guys.. day 4 and the knee feels like its about 90% just some range of motion issues right now and very slight tenderness. gonna start doing some excercises to get it moving better. 

no weight just extending the leg and back 

thanks for the encouragement...:thumbup: and oh crap... something on stove is burning...


----------

